# swather



## patrick188 (Dec 23, 2010)

I was thinking of buying a swather instead of another tractor. I was wonder if there was any benifits or drawbacks I should know about? Also if rakeing is still needed?


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/f7/how-justify-when-go-sp-1171/ 
http://www.haytalk.com/forums/f7/switching-sp-advantages-1845/?highlight=propelled
http://www.haytalk.com/forums/f7/sp-haybine-pull-type-diskbine-528/?highlight=propelled

Here are some links to older threads that might be helpful to you.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Drive systems Can be very costly to repair because of the nature of the closed loop system, meaning if the pump pukes out pieces they go straight to the motor and then returned directly to the pump again. If one goes they all go. The machines do work well, they will improve productivity in the Field, but they only do the one job. Depends on how much you have to do I suppose. SP machines are fairly slow on the road, but that's OK until you get on to the way they handle that's fast enough!!!


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

A used swather can be like a time bomb, or it can be your best friend. Everything breaks, and all machinery is costly to fix. I doubt a guy would wanna drive over 17mph on the road with a swather.

A swather will cut your cutting time by saving on the turns, and with general speed. They are the same thing as a normal mower conditioner - many of the heads that the SP's have on them are just from a pull-type machine, converted to being pushed. If you ted or rake or both with a pull type, there will be no difference with an SP machine.

Rodney


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

patrick188, if you are asking about the self propelled compared to pull type the sp will beat the pull type hands down in acres a day. I run 2 JD's sp and they cut several thousands of acres each season , looking at another jd right now if the price is right ? I have seen some very nice low houred older machines that were priced right, so do some shopping for they are out there if you are looking.On the jd's the header is the most upkeep the traction part dont give me any problems most of the time. Far as raking ? If windrows are big eoungh I dont but we still rake most of the time for it cuts our time in the field in half. Good luck ,shop wisely,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## wileyjd (Sep 2, 2010)

sp work great if your travel distance between fields is not to great we have been running 4895's for a few years now and and have no problems your field time will be reduced also this leaves tractors to do other jobs


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

wileyjd said:


> sp work great if your travel distance between fields is not too great






Or just build ya a trailer, doesnt take long at all to load and boom down.


----------

